# Nissan Primera Air Flow Meter



## Satchet (Jul 17, 2006)

:newbie: 

Hi all!

I have a '94 Nissan Primera Circuit, it has done about 150,000 miles.
Recently the car has started to stall when I take my foot off the gas. It starts OK, but within a few mins of driving I start to have problems.
I took it to a Nissan dealer, who tells me that the AirFlow Meter needs replaced, but they say this can't be done without replacing the whole throttle body.
They quote me £900+ to replace, which obviously isn't worth doing with the age of the car.

Are they correct in telling me they will need to replace the whole throttle body?
How often does this problem occur? If I pick up a replacement TB from a scrap yard, is there a likely chance that the same fault will occur?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Satchet (Jul 17, 2006)

Satchet said:


> :newbie:
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> ...



Sorry, as I am a newbie, can you tell me is this is the best sub forum to post this question?
Ta!


----------

